# Romantic things to do in Dubai that doesn't involve alcohol....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone got any ideas????


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone got any ideas????



is this you continuing the whole im not drinking any more charade ?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> is this you continuing the whole im not drinking any more charade ?


:spit:

I really can't imagine how Andy Capp looks like.... Most of his posts are irritating and he seems to be one of those people that you struggle not to "smash"


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

judicious said:


> :spit:
> 
> I really can't imagine how Andy Capp looks like.... Most of his posts are irritating and he seems to be one of those people that you struggle not to "smash"


nice guy though


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

judicious said:


> :spit:
> 
> I really can't imagine how Andy Capp looks like.... Most of his posts are irritating and he seems to be one of those people that you struggle not to "smash"


Thanks for your kind words.....

And Scotsman1888, no, this is a serious question.....

All I could think of is cinema, aquarium, food.... Just need a bit of a help out!


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Thanks for your kind words.....
> 
> And Scotsman88, no, this is a serious question.....
> 
> All I could think of is cinema, aquarium, food.... Just need a bit of a help out!


a long walk down the beach at sunset hand in hand, not sure if that would be frowned upon here ?
A picnic in the park, no alcohol though

dunno what else


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Thanks for your kind words.....
> 
> And Scotsman88, no, this is a serious question.....
> 
> All I could think of is cinema, aquarium, food.... Just need a bit of a help out!


Clearly tongue-in-cheek mate...

As for the question.... ever been to Jebel hafeet?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Prepare dinner for both and watch a DVD or something? It need not involve alcohol. Not the most romantic thing from a man's point of view but women kinda love that.



judicious said:


> As for the question.... ever been to Jebel hafeet?


You could take turns drifting your way to the top of Jebel Hafeet and see who can get the tail out the most. Pretty romantic if your girlfriend's a petrolhead.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

judicious said:


> Clearly tongue-in-cheek mate...
> 
> As for the question.... ever been to Jebel hafeet?


Yeah I have, and the park at the bottom is great too, feeding the fish in the ponds on bread etc. - bit warm for that though.

Incidentally my mates hubby has the record for the fastest ascent of Jebel Hafeet in a Nissan GTR, he was dricing the chase car when Mohammed Ben Sulayem set the "Official" fastest time. Guinness book of world records later told him that he actually did the ascent 3 seconds faster....

Story here 






You only see my mates car at the beginning....


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah I have, and the park at the bottom is great too, feeding the fish in the ponds on bread etc. - bit warm for that though.
> 
> Incidentally my mates hubby has the record for the fastest ascent of Jebel Hafeet in a Nissan GTR, he was dricing the chase car when Mohammed Ben Sulayem set the "Official" fastest time. Guinness book of world records later told him that he actually did the ascent 3 seconds faster....
> 
> ...


Interesting... the GT-R is a beast!!!


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

judicious said:


> :spit:
> 
> I really can't imagine how Andy Capp looks like.... Most of his posts are irritating and he seems to be one of those people that you struggle not to "smash"


I think he is HILARIOUS! and now it sounds like our andy's in luuuuve ..... sods law with  a chick that doesnt drink


----------

